# Problem mit Attribut disabled in Select-Tag



## xnicnacx (8. März 2007)

Hi Forum
folgendes Problem: der Codeblock

```
<select name="_AUDIOSTREAMINGSUPPORT" disabled>
<option value="YES" >YES</option>
<option value="NO" >NO</option>
<option value="" selected>--- EMPTY ---</option>
</select>
```
wird in einer recht komplexen Seite vom IE nicht als disabled dargestellt. Wenn ich den Block in eine leere html-Datei reinkopiere funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. Einfluss von css scheidet aus, da der Effekt auch komplett ohne css auftritt.
In der IE devbar wird mir für das Select kein Attribut "disabled" angezeigt, obwohl es im Quellcode eindeutig vorhanden ist. Wenn ich das Attribut dort dann von Hand hinzufüge wird es korrekt interpretiert und angezeigt.
Hat jemand eine Idee woher das kommen könnte bzw. wo dieses Attribut verschluckt wird?
In anderen Elementen wie Texteingabefeld etc. auf derselben Seite wird "disabled" korrekt interpretiert....

edit: disabled="-1" hat auch keinen effekt, d.h. Probleme mit xhtml-Konformität scheiden auch aus.


----------



## Maik (8. März 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht solltest du den übrigen Quellcode der komplexen Seite posten, oder einen Link zur Problemseite nennen, wenn der gezeigte Code-Schnipsel in einem leeren HTML-Dokument funktioniert. Ansonsten dürfte sich die Ursachenforschung etwas schwierig gestalten.


----------



## xnicnacx (8. März 2007)

Würde ich gerne machen, ist allerdings leider eine Seite aus dem Firmennetz die ich nicht öffentlich posten darf.
Besteht die Möglichkeit dass irgendeine javascript-Funktion hierbei dazwischenfunkt? Wenn ja, auf welche Art könnte das z.B. passieren?
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Zeit


----------



## Maik (8. März 2007)

Wie gesagt, ohne einen Blick in den Code werfen zu können, ist es schier unmöglich, den Grund für das Problem festzumachen.


----------



## xnicnacx (8. März 2007)

Michael, ich habe eben versucht dir den Code per PN zu schicken, Antwort war:


> Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, besteht aus 114157 Zeichen und ist damit zu lang. Bitte kürze den Text auf die maximale Länge von 5000 Zeichen.


Das ist ein Monster mit ~3600 Zeilen, das kann ich keinem antun....
Muss wohl selbst weitersuchen, vielen Dank trotzdem....


----------



## Gumbo (8. März 2007)

XHTML-konform ausgeschrieben müsste es disabled="disabled" lauten (das selected-Attribut analog).

Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass der Internet Explorer Probleme mit dem Deaktivieren von Formularfeldern hat.


----------



## xnicnacx (8. März 2007)

Danke für den Tip Gumbo, das werd ich morgen früh als erstes ausprobieren. Und das beim IE müsste schon ein sehr spezielles Problem sein, google verrät mir dazu zumindest nichts weiteres. Ausserdem funktioniert es ohne irgendwelchen Kontext ja auch wie gewünscht.


----------

